# House rabbit ---> Outdoor rabbit



## xXedixXx (Mar 20, 2009)

We currently have two outdoor rabbits who live happily in the garden, but we are getting an indoor rabbit from our friend who has to move in a week or two. Their rabbit is an indoor rabbit who is 1 1/2 years old and our rabbits are 4 years old, and they have been living outside since birth.

I was wondering how I would introduce this new indoor rabbit to living outside, should we do it gradually? Ie. leaving the rabbit inside the utility room (where it is colder) and then moving it outside or what?

I've never had to do this before as all of my rabbits have been outdoor rabbits.

What would you do in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya

I moved my indoor buns outside and its very important you do it gradually, i did it in summer, they went out in the day and came in at night to start with and had always live in the utility with a heater so in the summer i took the heater away and then eventually left them outside (with their hutch in a shed) throughout the summer, their coat them changed naturally as it got colder and they have been fine. Just makesure the bun has plenty of shelter if it rains. 

Are you bonding the buns?


----------



## xXedixXx (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah thanks. Yeah we are going to try and bond them. I know you have to also do that gradually, like putting them both in the run but having it partitioned so that they can't actually get to one another.

The thing is both my current rabbits are neutered and the new rabbit isn't neutered so I'm worried that he might be a bit aggressive towards my current male rabbit.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

xXedixXx said:


> Ah thanks. Yeah we are going to try and bond them. I know you have to also do that gradually, like putting them both in the run but having it partitioned so that they can't actually get to one another.
> 
> The thing is both my current rabbits are neutered and the new rabbit isn't neutered so I'm worried that he might be a bit aggressive towards my current male rabbit.


Yeh i should he will be, just get him done asap and let his hormones settle, depends on the bun really how laid back he is.


----------

